# Tomorrow I start retirement!!!



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

Well, it came sooner than I thought! I've been having severe trouble with my right knee for the past year and a half and found out Tuesday that the only cure is a knee replacement. Got called in by my principal today and he said that the risk management team had decided that I cannot fulfill the job description of my position because of my knee and limited walking. I had to make TODAY my last day - couldn't even finish out the week! I'm nervous but kind of excited also. Hopefully I can get all of the financial details worked out (I've been expecting this and have been preparing) and all will go smoothly. I have no debt luckily and own my own home. Looking forward to spending EVERY day on my little homestead now!!!! I just turned 60 so the NEXT 20 years belong only to ME!!!


----------



## Moboiku (Mar 7, 2014)

Congratulations! I retired early too and have never been busier or happier.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

Congratulations!!! (I have to admit that you don't look 60 in your photo!) Best of luck as you spend the rest of your life doing only the things that matter to you!

:bouncy::bouncy::bouncy::bouncy::bouncy::bouncy:


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

For years after I retired I would find myself doing things out of habit! Then one day you wake up and start the routine and say to your self "what am I deoing?I don't have to do that anymore!" It may take a while to get your mind to retire as your body has already! Good luck and enjoy!Wade


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Wishing you every happiness. Even though this was rather abrupt, I'm sure you'll enjoy it.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Congrats to you.. but I have to wonder.. It's my understanding that a person can not be terminated due to a medical problem... This is covered under the Family Medical Leave Act, and also by the Disabilities Act... Seems they may have made a big mistake for terminating you for a medical disability... you may have just found a windfall of cash...

Here's an example.. 

Disability Discrimination
Disabled persons are protected by law from discriminatory actions that keep them from fully participating in all aspects of life -- especially employment, which is the source of livelihood. The Americans with Disabilities Act defines disability as a physical or mental impairment that substantially limits one or more of a person&#8217;s major life functions. The Act makes it unlawful for an employer to treat an employee unfavorably because they are disabled. Dismissing the employee for health reasons is a good example of such breach of the law. Instead, the employer is expected to provide reasonable accommodations to the affected employee giving them time off for treatment, allowing flexible schedules and taking any other measures that would facilitate the employee at work.

http://everydaylife.globalpost.com/can-employer-let-health-reasons-13760.html


----------



## TXWildcat (Mar 26, 2014)

is there a jealous smily face? congrats a wishing you success 


Live life in such a way that the preacher won't have to lie at your funeral.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Unless they gave you a very generous early retirement settlement I would be checking with an attorney for wrongful termination. They must make reasonable accommodation for disabilities.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

What I can't understand is that they have been making accomodations for the last year and a half with this knee thing and now suddenly its too big of a "risk". They said that it was "just temporary" until I get my health together....although I know what it really is. I am one of the people that have worked there almost 30 years and cost them more. They have been letting people go and then hiring 2 part time people or "temporary" people to save money. If it wasn't that I was already planning on retiring this summer I would make a stink but in reality, I think this will end up OK. I just don't have to deal with all of the end of the year craziness at school.  I did notice on the school email that they did NOT have a sub for me and canceled all of my ERC classes....I think that they will have a hard time finding someone that only wants to work the tail end of school....only 31 more days to go.

Today I found that I still had the anxiety of "watching the time". I think it will take awhile for me to shake it off. After almost 30 years of living on a "schedule" each day and only having time to do a hit or miss at home or outside etc. it will take awhile to RELAX and realize that I have all the time in the world now. I can spend all day outside if I want or sew ALL afternoon and still go meet a friend for coffee... Thank you Martian Chick for saying that I don't look 60  The kids at school have kept me young at heart and mind.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Congratulations Kim. I'm proud for you!!


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

Thanks Tammy!!! I should be able to post more now.  I'll have to get out my camera and start taking pics of things around here again!!!


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Have fun in retirement. As for the knee, I've had several friends go through the surgery, and it turned out well. You'll be dancing in the garden before you know it.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

Thanks RW!!! Your words are ALWAYS encouraging!!!


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

When I retired, I left school early that year as I still had accumulated sick leave to use. That was a rough year with health issues as well as personal issues at the house. I also know that it was made rougher because, as you said, principals like to get rid of the older teachers so they can get two younger, inexperienced ones on board.

I came home that day, went out and sat on the porch, called my DD and told her I didn't want to see a kid for at least 3 weeks. Nerves were shot to heck. After 3 weeks on the porch, which I interrupted to file for divorce, I called her back and told her I was ready for kids in small doses.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

LOL!!!! I know what you mean Whiterock!!! On top of leaving school so suddenly because of my knee, my oldest son told me halfway thru that first week off that the landlord sold their house and they have 6o days to move!!! They are having a rough time financially, even though he has a good job (prison officer), because of many medical bills and paying off student loans PLUS another (last) baby on the way this fall. I offered for them to move in with me. We've all lived together before about 9 years ago when the youngest girl was small (they have 3 girls now) and it worked fine. It will benefit us both I think and they can get things paid off and get some savings in the bank again. The little girls are SO excited!!! No peace for Grandma again.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

...............I'll bet karma will return , to you , what you 'gave' to your kids for 30 years ! Enjoy retirement and I hope your new knee gives you back the mobility you lost . , fordy


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

Thanks Fordy!!!!


----------



## Terry (Jan 6, 2008)

You made it! It's coasting time now, enjoy the ride


----------



## phrogpharmer (Apr 25, 2005)

I got my knee replaced last July and what a difference it has made in my life. 
I gained two inches back to my original height of 6' 2" because my leg isn't bowed anymore. I've lost 25 lbs because I can exercise and move around with no pain. My yard and the farm are in a lot better shape now because I can get stuff done again. 
I only have one year one month and 20 days to retire and then "Watch Out". 
Thank goodness that my job provides good medical insurance, the whole deal only cost me $4700.00 out of pocket. I should have had it done years ago.
Congratulations on your early retirement. Get your knee(s) done and start anew.


----------

